# A personal best.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Consistency is my goal. I should be able to shoot all 10 targets down in 10 shots from 10 meters. The targets are the practice golf balls with magnets taped to them. I set up this morning and shot a couple 7s, a 6, and this one. I missed the first shot and started over. My game my rules.???????? The lighting is strange. The sun was still coming up. I focused the iPod on the catch box, witch was brightly lit by the sun, so everything else is very dark.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting .


----------



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

Fabulous shooting their sir,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bean, you are a BRUTE!!! That was great shooting. :thumbsup:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Realy good shoting man


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Bean


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!!!! Your target setup is awesome


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Golf Ball Killer!!!!!!!! Nice work Bud!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm both impressed and jealous. :bowdown: :yeahright: But I'd be even more impressed to see you do that with .177 bb's. -_-


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really great, man!
I'm totally copying your setup as soon as I have a couple cents to rub together :target:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> That's really great, man!
> I'm totally copying your setup as soon as I have a couple cents to rub together :target:


Ha! Thanks. I've been thinking about making an upgraded box for roughly a year. I never completed an overall plan for the design. I collected parts here and there that I thought would work and eventually I had all the right elements. 
Balls and magnets from eBay. Framing was a trade/ gift from my friend Doug. Wood and roof panel salvaged from a dumpster (after the local Boy Scouts put in a new shower house). I also salvaged quite a bit of nice plywood from the Scouts dumpster. Good quality slingshot making stuff. ????
I bought some of the fasteners. Old paint that was half hardened in the can. The cross bars I got pretty cheap at a garage sale. Old tee shirt sheet (that I hated) for the back stop. A piece of 1/2" conduit from the neighbors junk pile to hang the sheet. Some 3" PVC split in half (with a circular saw) for the ammo tray. I probably have around 50 bucks in it. It was fun to make. I like it oversized so I have room to do a lot of different things.

The ball targets with magnets just taped on are easy to make and work well. They are cool because you can put them anywhere on the steel.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm both impressed and jealous. :bowdown: :yeahright: But I'd be even more impressed to see you do that with .177 bb's. -_-


Ha! That's the way I feel when I see Treefork's videos.????????

.177 would be a challenge. I might try some shooting that way after the tourney. I've been limiting myself to one or two slingshots. One ammo choice and one band size. Hoping that more consistent conditions will facilitate more consistent results.

This morning I red neck engineered a mirror to the wall so I can evaluate my shooting form.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting sir. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Exceptional shooting, Beanflip!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I rarely hit the first shot either.I shoot all 14 of my slingshots, variety is fun. So it takes me about three shots to "dial in" for each shoots a bit differently...or it's me or both. To get to your level would make me very happy! Right now the best I can do at 15 meters (my fav range) is hit a tuna can, lemme see...about 3.5 inches diameter, about half the time. Your golf ball magnet idea is really nice and our shooting is ready for doves or squirrels alright, a game dinner waiting. People here eat a lot of tuna (caught off Ecuador's shore line) and cans are prevalent...make excellent targets. I never run out. Canned goods just don't sell well here for most of us prefer fresh foods without preservatives or whatever but tuna is the exception. My neighbors save cans for me...a suggestion for others as target material.

That big catch box sure gives you a nice gallery setting for multiple targets. The magnet idea really appeals to me. I know where I can get oodles of speaker magnets and hanging them off a rebar instead of perching them on top might work best for my catch box..they'd pop off just the same when hit. Mounting magnets to the rebar with wire and hanging tuna cans or other cans or magnetic "things" off them is my idea based on yours. I can see sheet steel silhouettes of game cut from tin can stock so it won't ruin my ammo or inner tube rubber as target material with a piece of steel tin fastened to the top of it to suspend it from the magnet..

I'm just not into videos but I want Susi to vid me to check out my form and anchor point errors...inconsistency. I can't see myself but the vid can. My misses are at least half if not more, blamed on anchor point inconsistency on both axes and draw length variances. The rest of why misses occur I can blame on not sighting consistently...bands not lined up with target or fork wobble at the last second upon release. Since I like strong bands that's part of it too...wobble due to muscular stess...I don't like weak bands, a silly psychological thing...my problem, not the SS's problem! LOL

thank YOU Bean for the idea!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Impressive! You have put a lot of effort into your shooting skills


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I really take my hat off to you mate! I´m far away from such shooting skills :bowdown:

All the best,

Luke


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have to agree with everyone else here as that was damn fine shooting. I have a question for you though. Do you find it easier to clear a whole row off the top and then moving to the bottom row versus going back and forth from top to bottom?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

WindLvr said:


> I have to agree with everyone else here as that was **** fine shooting. I have a question for you though. Do you find it easier to clear a whole row off the top and then moving to the bottom row versus going back and forth from top to bottom?


I'll have to try that. However, in practice I often draw and point as though a target is level with my eye. Then try to maintain my form to hit higher or lower targets. Thank you.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I have just started shooting at things other than paper recently. I have two rows of cans perched up on 2x4s. I find that for me I shoot way better when I clear a row then move down. Since I noticed that I have tried shooting at them randomly in hopes that it will improve my aim. I can shoot about 7 out of 10 pretty regularly shooting in the whole row at a time. When I shoot randomly I closer to an average of 5. Hoping to improve that with lots more practice!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

WindLvr said:


> I have just started shooting at things other than paper recently. I have two rows of cans perched up on 2x4s. I find that for me I shoot way better when I clear a row then move down. Since I noticed that I have tried shooting at them randomly in hopes that it will improve my aim. I can shoot about 7 out of 10 pretty regularly shooting in the whole row at a time. When I shoot randomly I closer to an average of 5. Hoping to improve that with lots more practice!


That will do it. Share some video. I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Excellent shooting beanflip. "my game, my rules" love it, I use that all the time when I'm going for 3/5...missed three, now its 5/10


----------

